# Instruction manual for Eberspacher D2 heater needed



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Hello all

Looking into replacing the gas blown air heater in chuggs (AS Trident on T4) and the Eberspacher D2 diesel heater looks the job now before I go splashing out on this new toy I would like to know what Im letting myself in for regards fitting the thing - especially where the diesel connection is concerened so has anyone got a digital copy of the fitting instructions that I could have a look at please, either post on here or mail me.

cheers

A


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

chuggalugs said:


> Hello all
> 
> Looking into replacing the gas blown air heater in chuggs (AS Trident on T4) and the Eberspacher D2 diesel heater looks the job now before I go splashing out on this new toy I would like to know what Im letting myself in for regards fitting the thing - especially where the diesel connection is concerened so has anyone got a digital copy of the fitting instructions that I could have a look at please, either post on here or mail me.
> 
> ...


I've not got a digital copy but have got the operating instructions and service book. It would mean scanning 5 pages of A4.

There's no instructions for fitting but it does contain all the tech details plus a wiring diagram.

If you can't get the details elsewhere I can scan them for you.

Don


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Try www.espar.com
Go to Technical Manuals


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys - I went to the eberspacher web site v- they had the full 45 page manual there - just printed it off at work


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*manual for eberspacher d2*

Chuggalugs, have a look at Ebay item no 160055215334 2 discs at a buy now price of £2 50 for your heater. Smiler


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks smiler but the eberspacher website has the info needed - I really want to know what I need to do to install it - especially the diesel side of things - We have Gas at the moment which is playing up and was wondering if its worth swapping for the diesel.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*heater*

Hi I do not know if you have bought one yet, But I have a D2 heater approx 2 years old with about 40 hrs use. they are quite simple to fit with simple controls and a silencer to reduce the exhaust noise. It is quite economical to use it kept the chill of my 7.5 mtr van when in switzerland which is quite good for a 2.2 kw. Comes with wiring harness, fuel pump etc. Reason for sale changed van Make me an offer.


----------

